# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Le cinma en 3D, c'est bien mais..

## Louis Griffont

Bonjour,

hier soir je suis all (avec mon pouse) voir "l'ge de glace 3", en 3D (pas le choix dans la salle).

On a pay un supplment de 2,50 euros/personne parceque 3D !On nous a fil des lunettes pour voir la 3D

Alors, moi je me demandais. La prochaine fois que je vais voir un film en 3D, est-ce que je peux reprendre les lunettes qu'on m'a donn hier ?
Si, oui, est-ce que je repaie les 2,50 ?
Si, non, ces lunettes en plastique, sont-elles recycles ?

Le progrs, c'est bien, mais aujourd'hui, chaque progrs ne devrait-il pas tre pens en termes "Ecologie" ?

----------


## Lyche

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas les r-utiliser  ::koi::  tu n'as pas fais attention si quelqu'un en avait amen? En ce qui concerne les 250 de plus, je sais pas si en ramenant tes lunettes la prochaine fois tu n'auras pas  payer :/

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pourquoi ne pas les rutiliser ? Ben justement, est-ce une histoire de technologies ? Les lunettes valables pour un film ne le seraient pas pour un autre !  ::?: 

Pour les 2.50, ben business is business, non ?  ::roll:: 

Ma question tait plutt sur le modle cologique de la pratique. Je pense que le cinma en 3D va voir son expansion croitre de manire exponentielle. Hlas, je crains que l'on ne retrouve des millions de paires de lunettes, dans la nature !  ::aie::

----------


## Tellen

Bonjour






> Alors, moi je me demandais. La prochaine fois que je vais voir un film en 3D, est-ce que je peux reprendre les lunettes qu'on m'a donn hier ?
> Si, oui, est-ce que je repaie les 2,50 ?
> Si, non, ces lunettes en plastique, sont-elles recycles ?


Je suis all au Cinema hier soir (On habite le mme coin et je suis all au Mega CGR) et pour l'Age de glace en 3D il y avait 2 tarifs :
2,50 supplementaire si tu n'as pas les lunettes2  si tu as dj les lunettes


Donc une bonne nouvelle pour l'ecologie : elles sont rutilisables !  ::ccool:: 

Ce qui me gne beaucoup sur ces tarif c'est que au Multiplex o je suis all il ne proposait pas le Film en 2D et donc tu es oblig de payer le supplment. Je comprends qu'ils ont fait des investissements et qu'il faille le rentabiliser mais on est pas dupe : le supplment finira par s'intgrer au prix et on aura une place de cinma encore plus chre.  ::calim2::

----------


## Louis Griffont

En effet, il me semble que l'on avait pas le choix sur la version 2D/3D ! En tout cas ce n'est pas prcis.

Je suis content d'apprendre que, c'est 0.50 d'euros de moins si on a les lunettes  :8-): . Toutefois, au bout de combien de temps, l'investissement sera considr comme amorti et que le prix des sances 3D sera au prix des sances 2D ?  ::?:

----------


## Tellen

> En effet, il me semble que l'on avait pas le choix sur la version 2D/3D ! En tout cas ce n'est pas prcis.


Oui c'est une certitude pour ce multiplex : j'ai demand.




> Je suis content d'apprendre que, c'est 0.50 d'euros de moins si on a les lunettes . Toutefois, au bout de combien de temps, l'investissement sera considr comme amorti et que le prix des sances 3D sera au prix des sances 2D ?


C'est ce que j'ai voulu dire : jamais ! La 3D est la futur volution du cinema. Et le supplement va s'integrer au prix de la seance. On ne paiera plus 9  la seance mais :
1150 si tu n'as pas de lunettes11  si tu as les lunettes
 ::(: 

Par contre je ne sais pas pour toi mais j'ai pas trouv que la 3D etait un rl plus. En tout cas a ne vaut pas 2  de plus.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui c'est une certitude pour ce multiplex : j'ai demand.


Ha ! Moi pas, on a t surpris.

[QUOTE=Tellen;4473100]
C'est ce que j'ai voulu dire : jamais ! La 3D est la futur volution du cinema. Et le supplement va s'integrer au prix de la seance. On ne paiera plus 9  la seance mais :
1150 si tu n'as pas de lunettes11  si tu as les lunettes
 ::(: 
[QUOTE=Tellen;4473100]
Je ne vais qu'aux sances  tarif rduit ( le lundi et le jeudi  la Mzire) et dj je trouve cela trop cher ! 
5,50 + 2, 50 = 8 euros pour voir un film, c'est trop cher, dsol ! Et aprs on va dire que le piratage est dangereux, etc... Le racketage, c'est pas un crime ?



> Par contre je ne sais pas pour toi mais j'ai pas trouv que la 3D etait un rl plus. En tout cas a ne vaut pas 2  de plus.


J'avoue que j'ai t bluff ! J'tais rest  l'poque des lunettes bi-color  ::mouarf::  et d'un effet 3D plus suggestif que rel. L, on a vraiment la 3D ! Et c'est vrai que a apporte une dimension nouvelle au cinma (mais vaut-elle 2 euros par personnes ?  ::?: )

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Dj que je trouvais le cinma cher, mais l ... !!!

Encore, je comprend que l'on paye pour avoir des lunettes, mais pourquoi payer plus pour regarder un film en 3d, d'autant plus que ce n'est mme pas un choix d'aprs ce que vous dites.

Je m'en vais rejoindre l'Eglise de Downloadologie moi... ah mince je suis dj membre  ::lol::

----------


## Tellen

> Encore, je comprend que l'on paye pour avoir des lunettes, mais pourquoi payer plus pour regarder un film en 3d, d'autant plus que ce n'est mme pas un choix d'aprs ce que vous dites.


Attention ce n'etait pas un choix pour CE film dans CE cinema. Certaines salles propose le film en 2D et en 3D. Aprs on avait le choix de faire demi-tour (et expliquer  mon fils que non on ne va pas voir l'age de glace comme prevu  ::aie::  )

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Oui je me doute bien qu'il y a le choix dans certaines salles, et encore, des cinmas ne doivent le passer qu'en 2D.

Mais ce qui m'inquites, c'est que normalement, avec l'volution technologique prsentes dans des salles de cinmas et dans certains films, il y aura plus de salles proposant la 3D et ils ne vont pas se gner pour augmenter les prix.
Enfin on en est pas encore l !

Ah la nostalgie des films a 2,50  les jours de tarifs rduits  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui je me doute bien qu'il y a le choix dans certaines salles, et encore, des cinmas ne doivent le passer qu'en 2D.
> 
> Mais ce qui m'inquites, c'est que normalement, avec l'volution technologique prsentes dans des salles de cinmas et dans certains films, il y aura plus de salles proposant la 3D et ils ne vont pas se gner pour augmenter les prix.
> Enfin on en est pas encore l !
> 
> Ah la nostalgie des films a 2,50  les jours de tarifs rduits


Et que dire, des places  10,00 francs !  ::cry::

----------


## Mdinoc

Ce qui me parait bizarre, c'est qu'ils _"donnent"/vendent_ les lunettes.

La premire fois que j'ai vu un cinma en 3D, c'tait au futuroscope, et il _prtaient_ les lunettes: On les recevait  l'entre, on les rendait  la sortie. Aucun cot supplmentaire, aucune pollution!

(par contre vue l'poque, je ne sais pas si c'taient des lunettes LCD. Vu l'tat de l'lectronique en ces temps, je pense que c'taient plutt des polarisantes).

----------


## Remizkn

Rassurez-vous, la *3D* ne sera pas l'volution du cinma pour diverses raisons:
- Ce systme de vue a tendance  foutre un peu la gerbe(c'est a peu prs vrai pour tout le monde cela dpend du rythme du film et de la personne qui regarde).
- Seul certains films auront un rel intret  beneficier de cette *3D*(Quel serais l'intert pour des films tel que exemples: _Amelie Poulain_ ou bien _Ponyo sur la falaise_? Aucun!). En plus ce traitement spcial ncessite pas mal d'argent et de temps supplmentaire donc il n'y a aucun risque que le cinma volue dans ce sens unique...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je pense que c'est que disait les gens quand le cinma est devenu parlant, puis en couleur, puis avec des effets spciaux, puis...

En plus, au niveau du cot, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit un rel frein. Au final, c'est juste un logiciel  repasser sur la bande numrique !  :;):

----------


## Tellen

> En plus, au niveau du cot, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit un rel frein. Au final, c'est juste un logiciel  repasser sur la bande numrique !


Non c'est plus que a :




> Les images stroscopiques peuvent se construire grce  diffrentes mthodes. Toutefois deux grandes catgories peuvent tre diffrencies, qui sont la prise de vue relle et limage de synthse. Ce dernier passe par la construction informatise des deux points qui forment la base de la vision en relief. Quant  lautre procd, il ncessite lenregistrement des scnes en deux points de vues simultans distants d'environ 65mm.


lien

----------


## zeavan

Bon et sinon la 3d au cinema alors valeur ajoutee ou pas?

----------


## Tellen

> Bon et sinon la 3d au cinema alors valeur ajoutee ou pas?


Alors moi j'ai avis trs mitig, pour certaine scne a valait le coup mais ensuite plusieurs fois durant le film j'ai oubli que c'etait en 3D.
Je dirais oui a apporte un plus mais pas  ce prix.

----------


## Invit

Carton rouge aux cinmas Gaumont qui font payer un supplment pour les films 3D, mme aux dtenteurs de la carte illimite !

----------


## Monstros Velu

Vu qu'il y a deux fois plus d'images (1 pour chaque oeil), ils pourraient faire payer double ^^

Moi, j'ai beaucoup apprci l'apport de la 3D pour ce film. Mais c'est sur que pour d'autres films, je n'en vois pas l'intrt. A voir.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Au niveau de la valeur ajoute, je dirais qu'au dmarrage, c'est bluffant.
Puis au fur et  mesure que le film avance, on y fait moins attention, et au final, de la 3D tu te souviens surtout des 2,50 euros que t'as pay en plus !

PS : Nous c'tait UGC, mais visiblement, le supplment est le mme que pour Gaumont !  ::ccool::

----------


## ApprentiOracle

Bonjour  tous.

J'ai t voir La-haut de Pixar  Path Vaise (lyon), il y a quelques temps dj. Le prix tait de 2,50  par paire et il fallait les rendre  la fin de la projection !

Et puis bien entendu pas le droit de venir avec ses propres lunettes !

Merci Path !  ::?:

----------


## Barsy

J'ai vu 2 films en 3D, la premire fois pour tester, la seconde parce qu'on n'avait pas regard avant (au Path, les horaires des scance 3D et 2D pour un mme film ne tombent pas en mme temps).

En fait, j'ai t trs du par la 3D. D'une part, il y a l'augmentation du prix (dj que c'est cher de base) et d'autre part, la 3D n'apporte pas de rel gain. La 3D reste trs lgre (j'imagine que c'est aussi pour viter que les gens sortent avec les yeux exploss au bout d'1h30.

De plus, au Path, les lunettes sont super lourdes et elles tiennent  peine en place sur le nez. Je plains les enfants qui est souvent le premier public vis par ces films.

Bref, heureusement que notre cinma propose de voir les films en 2D et en 3D.

----------


## lper

Je suis rest scotch par la 3D :
les -  :
 - billet d'entre  12 
 - lunettes assez lourdes et ne masquant pas suffisamment le visage
les + (film destination finale 4):
 - la profondeur de l'image est relle, on se sent rellement dans l'action par exemple lors de la course de voitures
 - le gnrique et certaines scnes dans lesquelles les objets traversent rellement l'cran(qui faisait sursauter la copine plusieurs fois), les morceaux de papier en feu me semblaient vraiment flotter dans le cinma par exemple

J'ai hte de revoir a en tout cas et pour moi c'est vraiment un plus qui vaut le coup d'oeil.

----------

